# Advise/recommendations



## Tulkas13 (May 12, 2020)

Been using a barrel char griller for 10 years. Not only to grill. But to smoke...push coals to 1 side put soaked wood on it n have meat on cold side...anyways. I'm looking to buy a smoker now for I can smoke more meats n more efficiently.  I've been looking at this vertical smoker 
Smoke Canyon Vertical Smoker with Offset Firebox : Cabela's





						Smoke Canyon Vertical Smoker with Offset Firebox | Cabela's
					

Start smoking like a pro in your backyard with the pro-style performance of the Smoke Canyon Vertical Smoker with Offset Firebox. Offering 1,100" sq. in. of




					www.cabelas.com
				



What's everyones take on it? I know char griller as an offset grill but kinda looking at vertical ones more. Charcoal/wood only no propane electric or pellet. Thanks for any advice in advance:-)


----------



## Chasdev (May 13, 2020)

I vote the new Masterbuilt gravity smokers.
I come from offset smokers but grew weary tending fire every hour on the hour,  bought a Kamado and a pellet burner but my new Masterbuilt gravity offers the best "smoking".
Pellet burner is now for low smoke items like pork ribs and/or 24 hour brisket low and slow, Kamado is gathering dust under it's weather proof cover.
I've burned Fogo and JK lump in the Masterbuilt and also tried conventional briquets, all suffice and with NO fire tending which hits my sweet spot.


----------



## Tulkas13 (May 13, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> I vote the new Masterbuilt gravity smokers.
> I come from offset smokers but grew weary tending fire every hour on the hour,  bought a Kamado and a pellet burner but my new Masterbuilt gravity offers the best "smoking".
> Pellet burner is now for low smoke items like pork ribs and/or 24 hour brisket low and slow, Kamado is gathering dust under it's weather proof cover.
> I've burned Fogo and JK lump in the Masterbuilt and also tried conventional briquets, all suffice and with NO fire tending which hits my sweet spot.


So you can use it to smoke like an offset? No direct heat source touching it? And also as a grill with direct heat?


----------



## Tulkas13 (May 13, 2020)

And on another note. Does it have to be plugged In? Or is it battery ran? That's a big concern for me. Dont want to always drag out an extension cord or anything. Plus something else that could just go wrong. That's why I've kept with just a regular charcoal nothing to fancy. No electricity lol. But willing to try this one out maybe...lol


----------



## phatbac (May 13, 2020)

if you want a vertical smoker that is charcoal and wood, one of the best you can buy is WSM or Weber Smokey Mountain. if you have the scratch try the 22.5 inch. you can smoke with charcoal as your heat source and wood chips or chunks (or pellets) as your smoke source, I have even cold smoked beef jerky on mine. if you want set and forget get a PID controller and set the temp and walk away until the meat is done. 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Tulkas13 (May 13, 2020)

Definitely not really Into the set and leave it style..is there a difference in performance from vertical offset to regular vertical smoker?


----------



## phatbac (May 13, 2020)

In the WSM, you build a fire in the bottom and use a heat shield/water pan ( can be filled with different insulators) and regulate temps with dampers at the bottom of the unit. in an offset unit you would regulate with the fire more as you feed wood/charcoal to it.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 13, 2020)

Now, if you really got the scratch...





__





						THE XL BABY – Stumps Smokers
					






					stumpssmokers.com


----------



## Tulkas13 (May 13, 2020)

phatbac said:


> In the WSM, you build a fire in the bottom and use a heat shield/water pan ( can be filled with different insulators) and regulate temps with dampers at the bottom of the unit. in an offset unit you would regulate with the fire more as you feed wood/charcoal to it.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Ended up buying the 22inch WSM got a good price also. Paid 475 total for it. He had it 50 dollar cheaper to be competitive. Was awesome lol


----------



## ozzz (May 13, 2020)

Tulkas13 said:


> Ended up buying the 22inch WSM got a good price also. Paid 475 total for it. He had it 50 dollar cheaper to be competitive. Was awesome lol


Congrats.


----------

